# Game 14: Spurs @ Heat (11/29 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 29, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs play tonight in Orlando. The game against us will be their 4th in 5 nights, while the Heat have been off since Saturday.

Update on Battier: 


> Michael Wallace ‏@WallaceNBA_ESPN
> Spoelstra said Battier (knee) didn't practice today and is doubtful, as expected for Thursday's game vs Spurs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a dream Battier didn't start, but came in in the last two minutes and won us the game. It was weird.

Any word if Pop is maintenancing any of the stars tonight? He tends to zig when folks think he'll zag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He didnt rest anyone tonight. They are up 14 at the half in Orlando. Duncan and Parker might be under 30 minutes again though with a strong 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WindhorstESPN*  Spurs playing 4th game in 5 nights at Miami tomorrow. Could Pop rest Duncan & others? Happened before. @*JMcDonald_SAEN* has speculated such


They obviously went all-in on the easier games. Might depend how many minutes the stars play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Duncan only played 27 minutes and Parker 30 in their blowout win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Booyakasha!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Booyakasha!


Hey it's Borat...i mean Ali G.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Jeff McDonald ‏@JMcDonald_SAEN
> Spurs are 29-4 in last 33 regular-season road games, best such stretch in NBA history.





> Jeff McDonald ‏@JMcDonald_SAEN
> A simple list of facts: 1) Spurs' game tomorrow in MIA will be fourth in five nights, and end of nine-night road trip ...
> 
> Jeff McDonald ‏@JMcDonald_SAEN
> ...


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Wow: Tim Duncan, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili and Danny Green OUT for Spurs-Heat tonight, per @*JMcDonald_SAEN*.


****! We're gonna play like shit.

So they're without their Big 3, Kawhi Leonard, Stephen Jackson, and Danny Green. 

Matt Bonner, Tiago Splitter, DeJuan Blair, Boris Diaw, Gary Neal, Patty Mills...Nando DeColo...what else do they have?

Looks like Shane won't play, so...we're even?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Beat me to it :banned:



Jace said:


> They obviously went all-in on the easier games. Might depend how many minutes the stars play tonight.


They did just that. No Duncan, Parker, Manu or Danny Green tonight. This to go along with already missing Jackson and Leonard..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is clearly Pop saying "Hey NBA! **** your TNT night scheduling bullshit. **** your 4 games in 5 nights on the road when the home team has had 4 days off. Enjoy Tiago Splitter."


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> This is clearly Pop saying "Hey NBA! **** your TNT night scheduling bullshit. **** your 4 games in 5 nights on the road when the home team has had 4 days off. Enjoy Tiago Splitter."


Exactly, Its such bullshit. Love Pop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has some friends with his early shooting excursions.

Well, whoever starts for Shane, it won't be to matchup against SA. No way to know what Pop will start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  This is the best part: Craig Sager just told us he's not the one interviewing Gregg Popovich tonight. Charles Barkley is.











_
Graaaig...Now what the hell was you thinkin' sending all your good players home?_










...










_...uh...uh...Good luck the rest of the game. Back to you Marv!_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, I wish we werent the ones playing tonight. Would be much more entertaining for me if Chuck was calling a game that didnt involve the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Shane Battier is officially out. After all, there's no one left to defend.


SHAAAAAAANE!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Ray Allen (back) game-time decision.


SPO FIRES BACK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard Lewis will start for Shane. Much easier decision to make with Duncan out.

Spurs starts

De Colo 
Mills 
Bonner
Diaw
Splitter 

Interesting lineup. No Butler or Neal in the starting lineup even though they're short-handed. Will not for a second doubt Pop though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray says he'll play


> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson
> Ray Allen just told me he's playing for Heat tonite despite having some back pains earlier in day and Erik Spoelstra unsure of his status


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

David Stern not happy


> "I apologize to all NBA fans. This was an unacceptable decision by the San Antonio Spurs and substantial sanctions will be forthcoming.''


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know what annoys me more than teams sitting players? When a game is supposed to start on the hour and 10 minutes later it still hasn't started. If the game time is 8:00 start the game at 8:00.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised by that. An Adam Silver quote was being tweeted around about how resting players isn't against the rules.

Drawing a blank...who is the Spurs Butler?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> You know what annoys me more than teams sitting players? When a game is supposed to start on the hour and 10 minutes later it still hasn't started. If the game time is 8:00 start the game at 8:00.


Hate this. 7:00 games start at 7:15, 7:30 games at 7:45, etc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You can tell LeBron isn't taking this game seriously. He's wearing his summer shoe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ugly floater by Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis with the PLAY ME three.

Weird to see LeBron hot like this in a game against a lesser opponent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ugly floater by Wade..


Not a good start for Dwyane. His touch has vanished.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you mean Blair when you said Butler?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did you mean Blair when you said Butler?


Da'Sean Butler :yesyesyes:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is David Stern apologizing? Does Popavich not have the right to rest his own players?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is hot garbage right now. I wish we'd run a play for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just cannot make that floater. Crazy how off he's been with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Combined 0-7 start for Bosh and Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Between Mills, Neal, Bonner, and Anderson, they'll be able to stay in this with their shooting...especially if we keep missing easy looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol we will probably lose this one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-22 after 1

17-4 run by the Spurs to end the quarter :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an awful quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL - We suck ass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone have a link? I've had so much coffee thinking my essay would take longer that it did. Now I have no chance of sleeping.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PM sent, Ben


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray's been finishing better inside than Wade of late. That should never be the case.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray finally made one of those fastbreak, coast-to-coasters he's been desperate for.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ And didnt get blocked :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD has got to be in the bottom 20 of NBA players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now that we got UD his rebounding record, maybe we can finally accept he's over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade set to check in after the time out. Hopefully they are as embarrassed by this as we are and start to play hard and pull away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing shiiiit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Wade. Just awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade :nonono:

Use glass there man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I admire getting Joel back into the rotation, but throwing him in when the offense is trying to get something going seems the wrong way to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More LBJ/Bosh pick and rolls, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-44 at the half

Lethargic half for the Heat. Best offense in the league looked average, at best.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I consider it a miracle we have the lead at the half. And that makes me contemplate suicide.

In all fairness, LeBron clearly wasn't looking to create much. When he did (PnR with Bosh), good things happened for the most part.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, atleast Bosh woke up


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

This is pretty tough to watch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So tired of Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many terrible effort plays all around, then we have Wade trying spread his dog shit all over the offensive canvas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> So tired of Wade.


Yet nobody wants to even entertain the idea of a trade. Tisk tisk.

Team would be so much better with a true C. And I have no doubt we could get a very solid one for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ay ay ay

What are we doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Yet nobody wants to even entertain the idea of a trade. Tisk tisk.


Its not that nobody wants to entertain the idea. Its that it will never happen, so its a waste to even talk about.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by Wade, finally


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade takes so many tough shots


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its not that nobody wants to entertain the idea. Its that it will never happen, so its a waste to even talk about.


Anything is possible 

Team has enough scoring, we're hurting in size. Surely Riley must realize this...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D and O is deplorable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis. U-suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe this. We should be beating them by 30.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are. You. Kidding. Me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Norris. 

Down 1. My god.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense is one of the great jokes of the NBA season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-73 after 3

Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why in ****s name was that 3 shots?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, we're losing to a team that's featured players are Tiago Splitter and Gary Neal.

This is real life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 of the 10 wins have been come from behind wins. The only time this team has shown killer instinct has been late in 4th quarters, when we absolutely needed it most.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris splashes another J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are we going with a Lebronless lineup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis? Wow


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I count my blesings when UD makes a positive play these days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray making shots in the 4th quarter again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> I count my blesings when UD makes a positive play these days.


Almost gotta close my eyes when he goes up for a shot, hook or layup. Definitely a surprise when he makes any type of basket.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That running hook by UD was the shocker of all shockers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only 9 free throws for us so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK. Bring Lebron in now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better win this, seriously


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** YOU WADE **** YOU SO HARD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Dwyane


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

If we benched our stars and the Spurs were playing this bad Popovich would have benched all their asses. This is just pathetic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is embarrassing. This isn't a "repeat" caliber team right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol this team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane, stop shooting jumpers, and start attacking the paint. ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is beyond pathetic. I called this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 minutes to avoid the ultimate embarassment


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dwyane, stop shooting jumpers, and start attacking the paint. ****


He can't get into the paint. He needs to pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When LeBron is turning the ball over in hapless fashion when we need a bucket, we're ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team deserves this embarrassing loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They look like they can't be ****ed.

Gonna need a Ray Allen miracle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah DWade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol offensive rebounds. of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That could be game. Nando 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucky flop by Rio. Need a bucket, trey preferred


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great dish James2UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit UD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade stop shooting you bum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm so confused the only time the ball should leave Lebron's hands is if he hits you on an open shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see LeBron taking over now, but wish he'd asserted himself a little more earlier. Dwyane took it upon himself to remind everyone he's having the worst season of his life.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still time. I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sucks we dont play tomorrow because this is gonna feel like a loss, no matter how it ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can someone tell me why UD is playing for Bosh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

STOPS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ugly ass runner by Wade goes in. Got lucky.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Wade haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333

How ****ing clutch is that man?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has onions. He just does. Big. Greasy. Onions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RAY ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEN

333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ugly ass runner by Wade goes in. Got lucky.


I thought he was ooping to LeBron at first. That was really weird.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Ray.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ray Allen is a professional troll


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RAY has already saved our lives multiple times this season. Thank god we snatched him up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see Spo doesn't like going offense-defense, with Ray on the floor for a much needed defensive stand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, can never make it easy on ourselves.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'Bron had to make it interesting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we win, it'll be the 7th win (of 11) that we were either tied or down with a minute left in the game.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you imagine if TP, TD and those boys played? Blowout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With 10 3's, the Spurs are now the 6th team to hit at least 10 against the Heat this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

These rebounds are trolling


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course Splitter makes both.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please ice this Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drizzy said:


> Can you imagine if TP, TD and those boys played? Blowout.


Yeah, but who knows if the Heat would have been as lethargic as they were had those guys played.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that 3 almost went for Neal. Dodged a crazy bullet tonight.



Drizzy said:


> Can you imagine if TP, TD and those boys played? Blowout.


Doesn't work that way. We brought shit effort tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally a stop. This would be another steal of a win.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, but who knows if the Heat would have been as lethargic as they were had those guys played.


That thought crossed my mind immediately after I posted that. I guess I'm just pretty pissed off about the way they played tonight so I'm going a bit overboard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-100

Another game we flat out stole.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Technically a W. Technically.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe 1) Ray bailed us out again. 2) We needed Ray to bail us out again.

I'm so tired of this bullshit from this team. My heart doesn't need this workout every other night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Worst win ever. I'm still hanging my head in shame.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win. I guess.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just enjoy this, Heat have been going 50-75% all year. We're getting some lucky wins right now thanks to amazing late 4th quarter shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray to JJax- This is the type of team that will always give us problems with their system.

Yup. Hopefully a team out West is kind enough to take them out in the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our record is pretty sick for a team that still hasn't shown its full strength. That bodes well for the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo needs to lock Dwyane in a room and show him all of his plays from this season, Clockwork Orange-style. He's so, so bad right now, and exacerbating it by not accepting it. We can't let him play hero ball for 80% of games and then have LeRay save us at the end. Would really like to see him take on more of a point role until he gets his body right. His passing has even declined significantly over the past couple of seasons. He started throwing these lazy shovel passes to mimic LeBron, and he either doesn't get the recipient the ball in an effective position or turns it over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we sign Splitter in the offseason....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Apparently Battier means that much to us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat end up with 105 points on 49% shooting.

This team can sleep walk and always end up with nearly the same numbers. Games should be coming much easier for consistently putting up the offensive numbers we put up as a team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Can we sign Splitter in the offseason....


Or if we had just drafted Ezeli who just made a sick move in this game playing right now. He has shown 10000x more this season than Pittman has in his entire career.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many way too easy looks tonight, though. I know the Spurs are a crazy-improved offensive team, but this happens every night. What the hell did we work on the past four days?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Spo needs to lock Dwyane in a room and show him all of his plays from this season, Clockwork Orange-style. He's so, so bad right now, and exacerbating it by not accepting it. We can't let him play hero ball for 80% of games and then have LeRay save us at the end. Would really like to see him take on more of a point role until he gets his body right. His passing has even declined significantly over the past couple of seasons. He started throwing these lazy shovel passes to mimic LeBron, and he either doesn't get the recipient the ball in an effective position or turns it over.


He needs to fire that Ed Downs whose been training him the past couple of seasons. 

Why he has gone away from Tim Grover, i'll never understand.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...I was just about to come in here and mention old Festus. Looks good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat end up with 105 points on 49% shooting.
> 
> This team can sleep walk and always end up with nearly the same numbers. Games should be coming much easier for consistently putting up the offensive numbers we put up as a team.


The crazy thing is watching LeBron coast for most of games then just decide he's going to score and make it look easy. Can't blame him, though. Wish we've been seeing more of preseason Bosh, and Wade could play decent. Then LeBron could better get away with that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Seinfeld references we could have made on a nightly basis if we had drafted Festus(festivus) :sigh:


Jace said:


> So many way too easy looks tonight, though. I know the Spurs are a crazy-improved offensive team, but this happens every night. What the hell did we work on the past four days?


Was gonna say that the excuse has been that players want to beat the Heat/champs so they hit shots they normally wouldnt, but this is happening way too many times for it to not be an issue on the Heat's end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Seinfeld references we could have made on a nightly basis if we had drafted Festus(festivus) :sigh:


It really grinds my gears. I'll have to wrestle down these feelings and stop airing these grievances.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I thought he wouldn't go back to Downs after last season. That band shit ruined Udonis, and seems to have had a negative effect on Dwyane, too. Apparently it's not meant for basketball players.

Don't understand how you work with Grover at every possible point during your first 7-8 seasons, he clearly plays a large hand in giving you your best season ever, and then you abandon him for someone that's not known for working with NBA ballers, as far as I know.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Seinfeld references we could have made on a nightly basis if we had drafted Festus(festivus) :sigh:
> 
> 
> Was gonna say that the excuse has been that players want to beat the Heat/champs so they hit shots they normally wouldnt, but this is happening way too many times for it to not be an issue on the Heat's end.


Aside from that one long from Culo, I wasn't surprised by their 3's tonight. We gave Bonner and some others some easy looks. My problem was all of the uncontested easy looks they got at the rim. Splitter hitting hooks over Bosh is whatever. That'll happen. Bigs consistently getting the ball from guards right at the rim with no resistance is totally un-Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson
> Ever seen an NBA coach say this after a win. Spoelstra started out saying, “We’re not going to make any excuses for tonight.’’
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra acknowledges team was "lethargic" after being "excited to play this game." Still, says "no excuses."





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Bosh says he found out from his chef that Spurs weren't playing starters. Called it a letdown.


#1stworldproblems


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

His butler probably told him Battier was out tonight. 

:bosh1: _YOU'RE ALL FIRED_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is why I hate single-game +/-...

:dwade: +14

:lebron: -1

Tells the complete wrong story.

Hey guys! This will cheer you all up: Remember preseason? We sat LeWade and still beat the real Spurs!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He still has to work on learning to finish inside, but Norris shot the J well in this one. They were collapsing the paint, not allowing any penetration and practically begging him to shoot that mid range J, and I think all 4 of his baskets were from mid range. Hope that can continue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think so too. I remember him badly missing a layup when he did all the tough work and got a great look. But yeah, his shooting was huge for us. Couldn't appreciate it at the time, because I was so frustrated with the game and almost always think he shoots at the wrong time, but it obviously proved crucial. He's sneakily starting to outplay Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was thinking...if the fact we're playing so terribly leads to Riley deciding we need a personnel move down the road (small deadline trade of some sort, post-deadline buyout acquisition), it could be a good thing down the road. If we're incorporating a new rotation piece later on, it'll be harder for teams to have a solid scouting report on us come playoff time. Hope that's not the case, but I'm just making lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Yeah I thought he wouldn't go back to Downs after last season. That band shit ruined Udonis, and seems to have had a negative effect on Dwyane, too. Apparently it's not meant for basketball players.
> 
> Don't understand how you work with Grover at every possible point during your first 7-8 seasons, he clearly plays a large hand in giving you your best season ever, and then you abandon him for someone that's not known for working with NBA ballers, as far as I know.


This and the Seinfeld reference...

I don't understand anything...

Downs? Band shit? Seinfeld? Huh?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

So Hopefully Spurs or Memphis don't make it to the finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> This and the Seinfeld reference...
> 
> I don't understand anything...
> 
> Downs? Band shit? Seinfeld? Huh?


Seinfeld reference- The guys name is 'Festus' Ezeli. In Seinfeld, George's Dad made up a new holiday called 'Festivus', 






*Ed Downs is the trainer *that Wade has worked with the past 2 seasons. 2 of worst seasons he's had.

And the band thing is that after UD's injury a couple of seasons ago, he said he spent the entire following offseason working with only Resistance Bands and lifted no weights and did very little court work. He then went on to play and look his worst.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaah, thanks!


----------

